# Baby Bok Choy



## deanriowa

Normally I stir fry baby bok choy.  I thought I would try adding it to the smoker to go along with some Pork Chops and chicken legs.













Bok Choy.jpg



__ deanriowa
__ Mar 5, 2017






I used some teriyaki marinade, I had extra from making Jerky, and added a stick of butter and put bacon over top of the quartered baby bok choy. I will try three hours with light smoke.

Dean


----------



## tropics

That sounds different Let us know how it works

Richie


----------



## crazymoon

DR, I'm in !


----------



## SmokinAl

It looks delicious!

How did it turn out?

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I like to use Baby Bok choy. I have cold smoked it once to add the smoky flavor to the broth that I was making. It worked great. Was a really light mild smoke, 2 hours of alder. I added the bok choy when serving. It was a ramen noodle type dish. Glass noodles, carrots, zucchini , Chinese bbq pork. Placed bok choy on top of all, pour hot broth over. Was tasty, I should make it again!


----------



## deanriowa

It turned out pretty good, nice smokey flavor, but lots of liquid.  I will be trying again.

Next time adjustment, I will add Bok Choy and spray with olive oil, topped with bacon and then smoked for two hours flipping halfway through, drain off liquid, then  I will add the teriyaki & butter sauce

Dean.


----------



## agnesjaneen

Melt butter in heavy large skillet over moderate heat. Add minced garlic and saute about 2-3 minutes until barely golden/brown. Add *bok choy*  and chicken broth and simmer until *bok choy*  is tender, turning occasionally, about 8 minutes. https://tomatsas.nu


----------



## agnesjaneen

wow, looks so delish!!


----------



## agnesjaneen

where is the recipe of this


----------



## agnesjaneen

dont mind sharing it with us so we can try?


----------



## deanriowa

*Current recipe*

quartered baby bok choy
a stick of butter
bacon over top
teriyaki sauce to taste
*My next time additions:*

Garlic
Onion
Chicken bullion
I do not measure much I just experiment till I find something to my liking.

Dean


----------

